# play by play



## 13922 (Jul 12, 2005)

Ok - sorry in advance for the play by play but I just have to tell SOMEONE!!! I am in the middle of session 3 of the Hypnotherapy tapes and have seen an incredible change in my attitude toward not only IBS but life in general. I am once again optomistic and actually living my life which I had given up hope on just a few months ago. I still have symptoms of course but they are fewer, shorter lived and I don't get the anxiety attacks, I just focus on anything BUT IBS as it is happening and soon enough it passes and life goes on. Where were you, Michael, 2 years ago?????Piper


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

YAY! PIPER!!!







I will pass on your good news to Michael! He will be very pleased to know this!This is great news and thanks so much for sharing as it really is a great encouragement to others too.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

So glad to hear this Piper!Congrats and wishing you a continued great journey.BQ


----------



## 21723 (Aug 19, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by Piper:Ok - sorry in advance for the play by play but I just have to tell SOMEONE!!! I am in the middle of session 3 of the Hypnotherapy tapes and have seen an incredible change in my attitude toward not only IBS but life in general. I am once again optomistic and actually living my life which I had given up hope on just a few months ago. I still have symptoms of course but they are fewer, shorter lived and I don't get the anxiety attacks, I just focus on anything BUT IBS as it is happening and soon enough it passes and life goes on. Where were you, Michael, 2 years ago?????Piper


Piper: Congratulations on your success. I am at the same point you are at but unfortunately have seen no change. My question to you is: When do you listen to the tapes and do you stay awake through them? I hate to keep harping on this point but I listen before bed and sleep through them. I am starting to think I am wasting my time and need to maybe start over and try a different time to listen and stay awake. I really donâ€™t think it is getting in. Thanks.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Pooman - There is absolutely no problem with sleeping through the sessions - the information does get in. However, if you feel you want to just be in the state of relaxation then perhaps change the time that you listen to the sessions so you are aware of their content.We have had many individuals who cannot even tell you what was in the sessions, slept through the whole thing, and have had results.Remember too, that everyone is different - due to the amount of time you have had IBS, the severity, and other variable factors for each individual, you cannot always compare time frames for improvement.For myself - I completed the program 3 times - I think I am the longest person on record to see improvement - in my case this was due to the fact that I had other stressors in addition to the IBS that were addressed first that my subconscious mind saw as more pressing than the IBS.Also, you know you have full support via the contact page on the IBSCDS.com website that can help you along the way if needed. You can share your concerns on that page and Mike or his staff can help you directly.There is no need to start over if you do decide to change the time you listen - but chances are your progress time will be about the same. Just don't give up or get discouraged if your progress isn't as quick as others - and be sure to mark your progress rating chart in your booklet as indicated.Progress and improvement for many people is a very subtle and gradual process - for others they notice changes right away. This is the same for many treatments - and just part of all being different individuals.Just as when I first did the program, I did not have the type of progress Piper had in the beginning - but because so many people did have that progress, it gave me impetus to not give up! Hope this helps you too - and perhaps Piper will share their listening method. But again, no worries if you do fall asleep - just relax and let it happen.Take care - hope this helps a tad bit.







Marilyn


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Hey Pooman,We are kindred spirits... I too regularly slept through the whole thing. (I was much relieved to hear that Mike doesn't take this personally.







) I have listened to the whole program at least three times by now plus many re-listenings of favorite sessions and I have yet to be awake to hear even 1 of the sessions completely. So no worries.. it literally doesn't matter if you are awake or not. Success doesn't depend on being awake.Also like Marilyn said, all of us are different and will see different sorts of progress at different times and perhaps with different symptoms. Just relax and enjoy the journey and please don't worry about asking questions or for affirmations.. we all need to ask for those.And we all are here to help each other along.







BQ


----------



## 13922 (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi Pooman - sorry I did not get back to you sooner!!! I have fallen asleep on a couple of occasions but usually make it through the entire session awake. I know that it is supposed to have the same effect no matter what but I know that sometimes if I am consciously thinking of what Mike says during the day ( when I am at work - not listening to the tapes ) it helps a bit and keeps me from getting the anxiety if I hear a rumble in my stomach or feel a twitch. I do believe it is better to listen to them awake but I am not a professional. Maybe you could listen to them in the morning before getting out of bed? Do you listen at night? It seems the logical time to listen but if you want to stay awake you might try a different time. Also, the fact that they relax you enough that you drift off to sleep is probably a good sign that you ARE in fact taking the suggestions. And being relaxed is a MUST with this IBS baloney!! Good luck and write again if you want to ask more questions. ~Piper - BTW how many days have you been listening?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Thanks Piper - great comments and support.I contacted Mike about this too, and he has also another alternative way to listen - this is what he suggests in addition to just sleeping and letting the sleep happen - if you don't want to sleep, try this alternate approach - though either way is fine:===========" I would suggest to try listening to the sessions while sitting up, and have them playing in the background as youperhaps read a newspaper, listening just as you would perhaps listen to the radio. Also reminding ourselves that the Cd's are designed totally to help,heal and support.Kind regards, Mike "==Remember to have a safe environment... Hope that helps a tad bit!! Take care.


----------



## 13326 (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi Pooman & PiperI am at around the same stage with the tapes as both of you - I seem to be having an experience inbetween where you both are...With regards to falling asleep - sometimes I do, sometimes I just feel really relaxed and on Monday I looked at the clock half way through the session to see how much time was remaining (this is obviously not good and I am sure the session had very little benefit to me!!!!)...In terms of seeing results I am also somewhere between the 2 of you! I have had 2 incredible week-ends away where I hardly thought of IBS at all (seriously! a huge improvement!) but I have also had some attacks in the week (I can not honestly determine if they are better/worse than before the tapes)...I think what I am trying to say (in a long winded way!) is that it is fantatsic that we are all doing some-thing active to help our IBS and it is becoming obvious that each individual responds in their own way to the tapes.... I will keep perservering with the programme because I have seen some positive benefits and I just have to read through the success threads to feel hope and inspiration...Good luck to you both....


----------

